# Gernan forum for accountants?



## Crafter (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know an internet forum for accountants in Germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would try going through one or more of the German accounting organizations. https://www.rechnungswesen-portal.de/Marktplatz/Verbaende/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crafter (Feb 28, 2009)

I should give more details of what I am after. I own GoBD.COM. I was about to list the domain for sale by auction when I noticed that GoBD is a standard for financial information interchange in Germany. 

So I wanted to find a place with accountants, and other possibly interested persons, who would bid on the auction.


----------

